# Worming w/Garlic. .wanted to know what you dairy gals thougt



## thebyrdsx5 (Dec 15, 2007)

I put this here since I have dairy goats and I need to worm, but I hate dumping milk. My friend said she's started worming w/garlic, it doesn't make the milk taste funny and you don't have to not use it for human consumption like when you use cydectin or something. I'm not sure when my girls were last wormed so I thought I'd get on that too, maybe that would also help their milk production. Although I'm convince now it's their amount of water intake. And if you do you think the garlic is safe for the babies too? Not because they are nursing but toworm them with as well. 
Oh and my friend uses a garlic powder from the farm store, dissolves it in water.
Thanks again, 
Lori B


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

OOHHHH I like that Idea. do you know what worms it works for? and how much garlic to how much water?


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

garlic is a natural wormer and goats love it (at least mine do), I feed fresh cloves, takes a bunch too. I would use something else along with the garlic as garlic will not get all of the worms.

I use herbal wormer, the only time it has not worked was when we had no browse or pasture (last summer due to sever drought) and I had to go with a chemical wormer.

Along with the herbal wormer I would give fresh garlic, leave out diatamaceous earth, and my DH would take them cedar and pine branches which the strip the bark off of and is also a natural wormer.

No matter which wormer you decide to go with be sure to keep up with either fecals or the Famacha chart to make sure you do not get a worm overload. I personally prefer the more natural route myself.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you imagine the goats breath...no kisses please .LOL :greengrin:


----------



## thebyrdsx5 (Dec 15, 2007)

My friend uses this stuff in a white jug, it actually says Fly Spray, for horses, but it's powdered garlic, she just mixes the powder w/water, about 12 cc and squirts it in their mouth. I couldn't find the stuff at my local farm supply stores so I'm going to go w/the cloves. How many cloves for a full grown lamancha doe? I want to go the more natural way too, I can take a fecal sample into the vet to keep up w/it. 
Yeah, the breath, lol, Ellie loves to lick my ear when she's done w/her feed at milking, he he.
Lori B


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My mom used to take whole garlic cloves and crush them with a touch of honey.....goats readily ate it up


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

and are you sure it doesn't affect the milk?

LW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> and are you sure it doesn't affect the milk?


 very good question :wink:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Cause I know for sure I wouldn't be wanting a garlic and banana milkshake!!! Or garlic muesli...

LW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Cause I know for sure I wouldn't be wanting a garlic and banana milkshake!!! Or garlic muesli...


I know what ya mean...yuck....I hate to imagine...LOL :shocked:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I always thought that garlic was on the list of things not to give a milking doe because it made the milk off :shrug: 

Pumpkin seeds are a good natural wormer.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've not used the garlic method of worming on mine but I do notice it in the milk when they find a patch of wild garlic.

Pine needles are a good natural wormer as well, though I don't know the effect on the milk.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I would be concerned about a garlic taste to the milk. There are a few different natural dewormers. Fias Co Farm has one. Hoggarts, and I thinking there is one more. I can't remember the name. They use a combination of herbs.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Fir Meadow is the other one :wink:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i had really bad worm issues earlier in the year, and had to use chemical wormer once a month (hate using that stuff). i didn't like going with that schedule, and so started with a clove a day per girl, and haven't had problems yet. They're not ready to milk yet, so I can't say about how it affects the milk, but I've read it affects the taste if you give right before milking.

I've also read wormwood is good for worming.

There's a list of holistic foods that help kill parasites in people...I'm sure they may work for goats? Two on the list was already mentioned in earlier posts.


----------



## Sherryr (Aug 20, 2012)

cayenne peppers they be running for the water. I know I would lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Garlic would off set the flavor of your milk...: )


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Or you can do what Pat Coleby does: adjust the copper to the optimum level so the worms leave! I use Coleby's Basic Stock Lick instead of regular minerals, and I haven't ever used a chemical wormer on any of the goats I have now. It's been years since I even used an herbal wormer. Last time I did fecals, the levels were great! Just mix up her Basic Stock Lick, offer free choice, and do fecals to see if it works to prevent worms in your area. (Even though there is copper sulfate in it, which can be poisonous if used carelessly, the large amount of dolomite makes it perfectly safe when offered free choice. Just be sure to mix well.)

Pat Coleby's Basic Stock Lick
Measure by weight and mix well:
25 parts dolomite (I buy it lead-free from Jollygerman.com. You can also buy the premixed lick or the other ingredients here.)
4 parts yellow dusting sulfur
4 parts copper sulfate
4 parts seaweed meal

Offer free choice, always keep dry.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I give my girls garlic every day... as long as you feed it more that 6 hours before milking time, it won't affect the milk. I just toss a clove or two into their food dishes. I've never had a problem with it affecting the flavor of the milk. I'm not sure how effective it is on parasites, but it does seem to help them stay generally healthy - less colds, etc.


----------

